

Hacker 8 News (v1 of my free HN app for Windows 8) - shaydoc
http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/en-US/app/hacker8news/54c977c8-b6fb-42c3-9cf7-847c64acf34f

======
shaydoc
Functionality:

Share Hacker News Links with the Share Charm

Search Hacker News (HN Search) with the Search Charm

Read Hacker News Community Article discussion and comments

Open articles in Internet Explorer

Refresh the Top 300 items at will when connected to the internet

Live Tile displays top hacker news stories

As this is just a little project I have done an hour here or an hour there in
the evenings or whenever I get a minute, don't expect mindblowing amazingness
at the moment...version 1 is out now, 6 days in and I have had 200+
installations!

